# Best quality Acrylic print provider?



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm looking to fill an order for acrylic prints. This is my first time printing on this medium. I asked in another thread, but I'd like to see if any others have personal experience. 

I'm looking at this as an option:Acrylic Prints, Acrylic Wall Art & Acrylic Photo Prints | Shutterfly

Anybody have any experience with shutterfly or any other vendor. 

Thanks!!


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2014)

Use a pro lab like Miller's, WHCC, Bay Photo, H&H Color - not a consumer lab like Shutterfly.
Miller's Professional Imaging
Photo Lab | Photo Printing | Professional Photo Lab | H&H Color Lab
Bay Photo Lab ? Professional Photo Printing | Digital Prints, Photo Canvas, MetalPrints, ThinWraps, Albums, Books, ROES
WHCC - White House Custom Colour

If you want top-shelf prints use either of these in NYC:
Laumont Photographics : Services Overview
LTI Lightside


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 2, 2014)

KmH said:


> Use a pro lab like Miller's, WHCC, Bay Photo, H&H Color - not a consumer lab like Shutterfly. Miller's Professional Imaging Photo Lab | Photo Printing | Professional Photo Lab | H&H Color Lab Bay Photo Lab ? Professional Photo Printing | Digital Prints, Photo Canvas, MetalPrints, ThinWraps, Albums, Books, ROES WHCC - White House Custom Colour  If you want top-shelf prints use either of these in NYC: Laumont Photographics : Services Overview LTI Lightside



Much appreciated


----------

